# PLEASE HELP! Stuck on Flash Mode (Boot Failure)



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok so after trying to follow all of the steps the best i could to get the .901 update. And using the files from BionicPathSaver and the patched files from bbb I ran into not being able to get passed this screen. I'm scared that my phone is beyond my repair at this point. When i try to manually boot into the flash boot menu and select "boot normal" it brings me right back to this boot failure screen.

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to program
Transfer Mode:
USB Connected

Invalid CG OTV (CG:system) Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG OTV (CG:webtop) Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG:boot)

I have already tried using dhackers 43v3r root tool to bring my phone back to life, but this screen just won't go away. What can I do?


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

After trying darkstarsinner's instructions in another post. It now just says at the bottom "Invalid CG Version (CG:boot)"

however I am still stuck with a boot failure.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Nobody....?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

see if this link helps you

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1421536

edit: i believe this is the same method to get back on upgrade path that timmy10shoes posted somewhere on here. look around for it, great post and worked great for getting me back on 5.5.893


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm ready to dance around right now honestly. It worked. I did find this a couple posts down before you said it, but you did in fact put in the effort to help me with what would of ultimately unbricked me. Thank you.


----------

